# Der PC Games Podcast 129: Diesmal mit Xcom - Enemy Unknown, Deponia, Crysis und Diablo 3



## PCGamesRedaktion (9. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der PC Games Podcast 129: Diesmal mit Xcom - Enemy Unknown, Deponia, Crysis und Diablo 3* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der PC Games Podcast 129: Diesmal mit Xcom - Enemy Unknown, Deponia, Crysis und Diablo 3


----------



## Bergischlaender (9. Januar 2012)

Hier ein Link zum Thema "Fachabitur" für den Robert: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fachhochschulreife


----------



## Gombo (9. Januar 2012)

zum Thema Abitur: Podcast 45


----------



## vogelpommes (9. Januar 2012)

Liebe Podcast-Redaktion,

hattet ihr mal durchs zocken ernsthafte gesundheitliche Probleme bekommen? 
Ich erinner mich dass ich eine zeitlang jeden Tag Call of duty gespielt hab und ich nie richtig einschlafen konnte sondern jede Nacht nur im Halbschlaf heftig geträumt habe. Nach zwei Wochen war ich so fertig dass ich mit Angstzuständen ins Krankenhaus musste. Habt ihr sowas ähnliches auch mal erlebt?


----------



## N7ghty (9. Januar 2012)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Liebe Podcast-Redaktion,
> 
> hattet ihr mal durchs zocken ernsthafte gesundheitliche Probleme bekommen?
> Ich erinner mich dass ich eine zeitlang jeden Tag Call of duty gespielt hab und ich nie richtig einschlafen konnte sondern jede Nacht nur im Halbschlaf heftig geträumt habe. Nach zwei Wochen war ich so fertig dass ich mit Angstzuständen ins Krankenhaus musste. Habt ihr sowas ähnliches auch mal erlebt?


 In Verbindung mit deinem Kommentar bei dem Artikel 
http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...d-enttaeuscht-ueber-oberweitendiskussion.html
ich zitiere wörtlich:
"Jeder der sich nicht für die Titten interessiert ist meiner  Meinung nach eh entweder schwul oder krank im Kopf oder beides -.-!"
empfehle ich dir, dass du dir dringend Hilfe suchen solltest.


----------



## Silent_Bob (9. Januar 2012)

ohhja hab ich. Ich hab damals Tagelang am Stück Counterstrike durchgezockt. Dann musste ich doch mal Einkaufen und hatte noch immer ein Fadenkreuz im Sichtfeld.......

PS: Ich höre noch immer die alten Podcasts anno 2009. "Ahhhh bald kommt die Borderlands Test-Version" oder Schlütters "aaaaalle male Aquamaler...Spiel gut"
Ich vermiss den Schlütter schon ein wenig. Hat eine sehr markante Stimme.


----------



## vogelpommes (9. Januar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> In Verbindung mit deinem Kommentar bei dem Artikel
> http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...d-enttaeuscht-ueber-oberweitendiskussion.html
> ich zitiere wörtlich:
> "Jeder der sich nicht für die Titten interessiert ist meiner Meinung nach eh entweder schwul oder krank im Kopf oder beides -.-!"
> empfehle ich dir, dass du dir dringend Hilfe suchen solltest.



Kümmer dich bitte um deinen eigenen Scheiß !!!


----------



## PassitheRock (9. Januar 2012)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Kümmer dich bitte um deinen eigenen Scheiß !!!



Wer so eine Story hier in die öffentlichkeit bringt, muss mit Reaktionen rechnen. Und nach deiner Reaktion muss ich leider N7ghty recht geben. 

Also wirklich


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2012)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Liebe Podcast-Redaktion,
> 
> hattet ihr mal durchs zocken ernsthafte gesundheitliche Probleme bekommen?
> Ich erinner mich dass ich eine zeitlang jeden Tag Call of duty gespielt hab und ich nie richtig einschlafen konnte sondern jede Nacht nur im Halbschlaf heftig geträumt habe. Nach zwei Wochen war ich so fertig dass ich mit Angstzuständen ins Krankenhaus musste. Habt ihr sowas ähnliches auch mal erlebt?


 
Wenn das wirklich stimmt, dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle wirklich Hilfe holen. Und das meint auch niemand böse hier. Denn wenn man so sehr zockt, dass man nichts mehr isst, trinkt oder gar nicht mehr schläft, dann kann das wirklich gefährlich werden. Nicht, dass du irgendwann tot vor deinem PC liegst. Damit sollte man nicht spaßen.


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich stimmt, dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle wirklich Hilfe holen. Und das meint auch niemand böse hier. Denn wenn man so sehr zockt, dass man nichts mehr isst, trinkt oder gar nicht mehr schläft, dann kann das wirklich gefährlich werden. Nicht, dass du irgendwann tot vor deinem PC liegst. Damit sollte man nicht spaßen.


 
ja, das ist schon Klassisches Suchtverhalten und nja, ob das jetzt Streichholz-Kathetralenbau in 2:1 ist oder exesives Gras beim wachsen zu schauen, das ist nie gut
In Südkorea haben sich schon Leute totgestarcraftet weil die halt mal so ein paar Tage durchgezockt haben


----------



## PassitheRock (9. Januar 2012)

Podcast hat mich wieder sehr gut unterhalten^^

Frage hab ich keine, nur eine kleine anmerkung an Felix: Du schuldest mir noch eine Antwort zu meiner Email bezüglich dem Thema Handel und Pflichten beim verkauf von Spielen und USK einhaltung^^


----------



## nerdtanke (9. Januar 2012)

Ein einfacher Podcast-Player für Androids ist "Google Listen". Gibt's für lau im Market.

Im Gegensatz zu iTunes gibts bei Listen kein Konzept von "mit dem PC synchronisieren". Das Handy zieht sich die neuen Folgen direkt über WLAN oder UMTS. Damit es keine böse Überraschung auf der nächsten Telefonrechnung gibt, kann man dem Listen auch beibringen, nur bei WLAN-Verbindung neue Podcasts zu laden.

Wenn euch das abonnieren von Podcasts über das Handy zu frickelig ist, könnt ihr die Listen-Abonnements übrigens auch mit dem Google Reader am PC bearbeiten. Alles was ihr im Reader in einen Ordner mit dem Namen "Listen Subscriptions" reinabonniert, ist dann automatisch auch auf dem Handy gebucht.


----------



## hasky112 (9. Januar 2012)

Ich lade mir meine Podcasts immer über einen RSS-Reader in den man einfach die links der feeds einfügen kann. Es gibt auch RSS-Reader extra für podcasts.


----------



## Silent_Bob (10. Januar 2012)

Ich nutze beyondpodcast. Klappt ganz gut


----------



## CNC3TWMW3TWS2SUM2ADH (10. Januar 2012)

Heyho PcGames!
Also erstmal ist euer Podcast echt super, und ich hör ihn mir wirklich gerne an!
Naja ich hätt dann mal n paar fragen:
1.Hattet ihr schonmal ein Spiel das ihr testen musstet obwohl ihr es garnicht austehen konntet?
2.Ab wann wolltet ihr eigentlich Redakteure werden?
und 3. hattet ihr schonmal ein so richtig bescheuertes oder vllt. besonders witziges Easteregg in einem Spiel?

PS: Falls ihr es schaffen solltet alle Spiele in meinem Namen zu entziffern schick ich euch einen kleinen Podcast imbiss in die Redaktion. (hust Kuchen ähemhust)

Wie schon gesagt weiter so!!


----------



## Muckimann (11. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall für Robs Vorlschlag Felix beim Diablo 3 testen zu filmen und das ganze Video dann im Zeitraffer online zu stellen. Würd mich ma interessieren wie das so aussieht


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (11. Januar 2012)

Hey ihr Schniefnasen!
Hätte heute nur eine Frage:
Da ich meine "alte" xbox360 mit kinect verkaufen will, und mir eine Ps3 zulegen wollte,
wollte ich Fragen ob man, wenn man seinen Gamertag auf der Festplatte löscht und dann verkauft, seinen Xboxlive acc. löschen muss??
(vllt. könnte Felix mir seine Genaue spielzeit von Skyrim verraten?
Guten Podcast
PS: Der liebe CNC3TWMW3TWS2SUM2ADH ist n echt netter und ist neu hier!!


----------



## CNC3TWMW3TWS2SUM2ADH (11. Januar 2012)

Wieso verlinkt ihr Worte in meinem Kommentar mit Werbeanzeigen????!


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. Januar 2012)

CNC3TWMW3TWS2SUM2ADH schrieb:


> Wieso verlinkt ihr Worte in meinem Kommentar mit Werbeanzeigen????!


 
Wut? Also ich sehe da keine Links ^^


----------



## Yellowbear (11. Januar 2012)

Ich weiss nicht, wo es im Forum reinpassen könnte, deswegen jetzt hier:

Wann wird denn der MMORE-Podcast aus dem PCGAMES-Podcast-Feed ausgegliedert? Es gab ja jetzt bisher einige Folgen, mittlerweile wäre es doch mal an der Zeit, oder?
Ich möchte nicht jedesmal einen Cast löschen müssen, der mich vom Thema her nicht interessiert^^.


----------



## CNC3TWMW3TWS2SUM2ADH (11. Januar 2012)

[quote


----------



## CNC3TWMW3TWS2SUM2ADH (11. Januar 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wut? Also ich sehe da keine Links ^^


 
na ja begriffe wie Spiel oder kinect oder ähnliches werden grün unterstrichen und wenn ma ndarüber geht ist da werbung.Bin ja auch nich wütend nur etwas verwirrt..
.


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. Januar 2012)

Ich bin kein Experte, aber das hört sich für mich nach einem Problem auf deiner Seite an. Es gibt bestimmte Browser-Erweiterungen (Add-ons), die automatisch Stichwörter verlinken - ist wohl eigentlich als Hilfe gedacht, etwa um schnell nähere Informationen zu einem Spezialbegriff zu finden. Oder es könnte sich um einen Trojaner (der Link ist ausnahmsweise mal von mir) handeln - wie gesagt, ich bin kein Experte.


----------



## tehCylex (11. Januar 2012)

Heyho Podcast Team,

hab mich jetzt auch mal dazu durchgerungen mich auf eurer Homepage zu registrieren um einen Kommentar zu hinterlassen. Ich höre euren Podcast seit nun mehr als einem halben Jahr und habe nach einem kurzen Probehören damals sofort alle bis dahin bestehenden Folgen gesaugt und alles in grob einem Monat verschlungen  Das hat mir meine Abiturzeit sehr versüßt  Ihr macht einen Super Podcast.

Wie im letzten Cast gefordert bekenne ich mich ebenfalls schuldig euren Podcast ab und an beim einschlafen zu hören  Allerdings höre ich ihn auch beim Staubsaugen, Geschirrspülen, Bus/Bahn fahren, Putzen, Einkaufen... eben was sich so nebenbei an Aufgaben ergibt bei denen man nicht viel geistige Aufmerksamkeit benötigt und die Ohren frei sind 

So und nu noch eine Frage:
Habt ihr irgend ein Spiel eurer Kindheit / Jugend, das euch bis heute nicht los gelassen hat und das ihr immer wieder gerne einwerft auch wenn z.B die heutzutage Grafik kaum auszuhalten ist?

Liebe Grüße
Matthias


----------



## romm (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

zu der Anfangs gestellten Frage bezüglich Android & Podcasts: 

Natürlich ist es auch möglich via Android einen Podcast bequem zu abonnieren. Da Android im Gegensatz zum Apfel aber nicht auf Bloatware wie ITunes setzt, ist die beste Methode das Abonnieren eines RSS Feeds mit einer Podcasting-App direkt auf dem Gerät.

Dankenswerterweise stellt die PC Games Redaktion die Podcasts in einem RSS Feed zu Verfügung (URL: http://www.pcgames.de/feed.cfm?product=233689 )

Die bisher beste RSS Podcast Software für Android ist meiner Meinung nach "BeyondPod", welche via Android Market zu finden ist. Die Software ist mit ca. 5€ recht teuer, aber 7 Tage lang kostenlos antestbar. 
Allerdings: Wer 50€ für Android Spiele ausgibt (srsly??), kann meiner Meinung nach auch 5€ für eine perfekte Podcasting App ausgeben.

Homepage des Authors: http://beyondpod.mobi/android/index.htm
Android Phone App: https://market.android.com/details?id=mobi.beyondpod
Android Tablet App: https://market.android.com/details?id=mobi.beyondpod.hd

Besondere Features:
*Unterstützung von Bluetooth Geräten (Autoradio, Headset, usw)
*Automatischer Download neuer Podcasts (konfigurierbar: z.b. nur um XXX Uhr)
*Downloadbedingungen konfigurierbar (z.B. nur via WLAN, nur wenn an Ladegerät)
*Integration mit Google Reader
*u.v.m.

Disclaimer: Ich bin mit dem Autor der Software weder verwandt, verschwägert, noch in einer erotischen Partnerschaft. Ich nutze diese Software lediglich selber sehr gerne.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Januar 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Experte, aber das hört sich für mich nach einem Problem auf deiner Seite an. Es gibt bestimmte Browser-Erweiterungen (Add-ons), die automatisch Stichwörter verlinken - ist wohl eigentlich als Hilfe gedacht, etwa um schnell nähere Informationen zu einem Spezialbegriff zu finden. Oder es könnte sich um einen Trojaner (der Link ist ausnahmsweise mal von mir) handeln - wie gesagt, ich bin kein Experte.


 
das ist intellitxt, eine form der werbung.
kann man blocken...


----------



## CNC3TWMW3TWS2SUM2ADH (12. Januar 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist intellitxt, eine form der werbung.
> kann man blocken...


 
danke habs jetzt geblockt!


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (12. Januar 2012)

Also Gorge mach dir das nächste mal nen einfachen namen


----------



## Witt98 (13. Januar 2012)

oochh das mit dem Kuchen hab ich auch gar nicht ernsthaft erwartet  Da mein Kommentar letztes mal nicht beantwortet wurde, frage ich noch einmal (obwohl er auch im beiliegenden Brief des Packet`s verkürzt steht): Mit Kinder zum Lesertreff mitnehmen meine ich keinesfalls meine Kinder (die ich noch gar nicht habe), sondern mich, als 14 Jährigen, regelmässigen Leser und Hörer, bald vor der Berufswahl stehend, und Interessiert an einem "Redakteurberuf" (Schreibt man das so?)! Keine Angst, aufs Bier würde ich natürlich verzichten (*grummel*). Hoffe, dass ich mit dem Kuchen eure Meinung noch ein Bisschen beeinflussen kann


----------



## Enisra (13. Januar 2012)

Witt98 schrieb:


> oochh das mit dem Kuchen hab ich auch gar nicht ernsthaft erwartet  Da mein Kommentar letztes mal nicht beantwortet wurde, frage ich noch einmal (obwohl er auch im beiliegenden Brief des Packet`s verkürzt steht): Mit Kinder zum Lesertreff mitnehmen meine ich keinesfalls meine Kinder (die ich noch gar nicht habe), sondern mich, als 14 Jährigen, regelmässigen Leser und Hörer, bald vor der Berufswahl stehend, und Interessiert an einem "Redakteurberuf" (Schreibt man das so?)! Keine Angst, aufs Bier würde ich natürlich verzichten (*grummel*). Hoffe, dass ich mit dem Kuchen eure Meinung noch ein Bisschen beeinflussen kann



naja, man sollte allerdings auch bedenken, dass man sich dann da in einen nicht mehr sooo einfachen, rechtlichen Bereich bringt, denn immerhin könnte man da ja dann auch neben keinen 18ner Titeln nicht wirklich auch 16ner zeigen kann
Auch wenn man selbst Reif genug ist, die Eltern nichts dagegen haben wird´s sicher aber immernoch irgendwo einen Gutmensch geben der einem den Spaß verderben will
Thorsten hat da ja mal auch darüber reveriert als es da um den ersten Play3-Lesertreff ging

Außerdem, naja, wenn du wirklich ein Redi-Ritter werden willst, würde ich eher sagen das besser vorher ein Praktikum machen solltest, in 4 Jahren allerdings erster, mal schaun, vielleicht dann unter einem Redaktionsleiter Bathge


----------



## Witt98 (13. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, man sollte allerdings auch bedenken, dass man sich dann da in einen nicht mehr sooo einfachen, rechtlichen Bereich bringt, denn immerhin könnte man da ja dann auch neben keinen 18ner Titeln nicht wirklich auch 16ner zeigen kann
> Auch wenn man selbst Reif genug ist, die Eltern nichts dagegen haben wird´s sicher aber immernoch irgendwo einen Gutmensch geben der einem den Spaß verderben will
> Thorsten hat da ja mal auch darüber reveriert als es da um den ersten Play3-Lesertreff ging
> 
> Außerdem, naja, wenn du wirklich ein Redi-Ritter werden willst, würde ich eher sagen das besser vorher ein Praktikum machen solltest, in 4 Jahren allerdings erster, mal schaun, vielleicht dann unter einem Redaktionsleiter Bathge


 
Jedi nennt ihr euch also? Naja bei euch würde ich eher auf sith tippen  1.Würde ich vor dem Praktikum sowieso zuerst eine Ausbildung (entweder zum Informatiker oder als Journalist) machen, und 2. Wenn Bagthge Leiter ist, komm ich sowieso nicht  HALT NEIN: Dann gibts euer Verlagsgebäude ja gar nicht mehr Und bevor ihr die 18ner Nummer aufzieht, solltet ihr erst mal abchecken, an wem ihr was als Preis schickt (*hust* resident*hust* *evil*) 
Kommt schon! Ich denke sowieso, dass ihr mittlerweile ein bisschen falsches Bild von uns Minderjährigen habt


----------



## heinz-otto (14. Januar 2012)

Schön, dass ihr endlich mal ein Adventure im Podcast dran hattet. Ich bin jedenfalls nicht dabei eingeschlafen!

Wie steht ihr zu SOPA?


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2012)

Witt98 schrieb:


> Jedi nennt ihr euch also? Naja bei euch würde ich eher auf sith tippen  1.Würde ich vor dem Praktikum sowieso zuerst eine Ausbildung (entweder zum Informatiker oder als Journalist) machen, und 2. Wenn Bagthge Leiter ist, komm ich sowieso nicht  HALT NEIN: Dann gibts euer Verlagsgebäude ja gar nicht mehr Und bevor ihr die 18ner Nummer aufzieht, solltet ihr erst mal abchecken, an wem ihr was als Preis schickt (*hust* resident*hust* *evil*)
> Kommt schon! Ich denke sowieso, dass ihr mittlerweile ein bisschen falsches Bild von uns Minderjährigen habt


 
Wir?
Also auch wenn so mancher WoW-Hater mir nachssagt das ich auf der Blizzardgehaltsliste stehe nachdem ich dem seine Behauptungen mal wieder widerlegt hat, aber auf der PCG-Liste steh ich gleich zweimal nicht
Und naja, Redi-Ritter halt auch einfach deswegen weil´s halt so "lustig" anlehnt

Und naja, ein Volo ist ein Journalist in Ausbildung


----------



## Witt98 (14. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wir?
> Also auch wenn so mancher WoW-Hater mir nachssagt das ich auf der Blizzardgehaltsliste stehe nachdem ich dem seine Behauptungen mal wieder widerlegt hat, aber auf der PCG-Liste steh ich gleich zweimal nicht
> Und naja, Redi-Ritter halt auch einfach deswegen weil´s halt so "lustig" anlehnt
> 
> Und naja, ein Volo ist ein Journalist in Ausbildung



Okkkeeeyyyy wieso ein Volo? BIn ich jetzt zu dumm? Wir sprechen schon noch vom selben, oder?


----------



## Witt98 (14. Januar 2012)

Witt98 schrieb:


> Okkkeeeyyyy wieso ein Volo? BIn ich jetzt zu dumm? Wir sprechen schon noch vom selben, oder?


 
haha nach mehrmaligem Durchlesen hab ichs auch gepeilt  War wohl etwas verwirrt


----------



## Emandil (14. Januar 2012)

Huhu ihr,
mal eine Frage.....wenn euch morgen jemand 100 Millionen Euro auf den Tisch legen würde mit der Bedingung daraus ein Spiel zu machen, wie würde euer Spiel dann aussehen? Welches Genre, Setting, etc. würdet ihr wählen? Oder würdet ihr eher einen Klassiker wieder aufleben lassen, wenn ja welchen (und welche Neuerungen würdet ihr reinpacken)?

Und noch eine Geldfrage.....nehmen wir mal an, morgen würde jemand 150 Millionen Euro (und 3 Cent) auf den Tisch legen, mit der Bedingung, das ihr bis ans Ende eurer elenden Tage nur noch EIN EINZIGES Spiel zocken dürftet, dieses aber ohne jegliche Einschränkung (Multiplayer, Mods, etc.), welches würdet ihr wählen?

Gruß Emandil

PS: Hört auf ständig so zu tun als hättet ihr Kuchen bei euch, denn jeder Zocker weiß doch: THE CAKE IS A LIE!!!!!!


----------



## Enisra (15. Januar 2012)

Witt98 schrieb:


> Okkkeeeyyyy wieso ein Volo? BIn ich jetzt zu dumm? Wir sprechen schon noch vom selben, oder?


 
du willst vor einem Praktikum bei der PCG eine Ausbildung zum Journalist machen, was sich selbst Volontariat nennt und eigentlich so ein Ding ist, was idr. nach so nem Praktikum kommt
Mal abgesehen davon sollte man bedenken, das man für ein Volontariat auch wieder 18 sein muss, sagt Tante Wiki jedenfalls


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Januar 2012)

Die meisten wollen doch eh nur zur PCG um den Rossi endlich "richtig" zu sehen. Das prägt dann für das ganze Leben, denke ich. Hoffentlich positiv *duck*


----------



## Witt98 (15. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> du willst vor einem Praktikum bei der PCG eine Ausbildung zum Journalist machen, was sich selbst Volontariat nennt und eigentlich so ein Ding ist, was idr. nach so nem Praktikum kommt
> Mal abgesehen davon sollte man bedenken, das man für ein Volontariat auch wieder 18 sein muss, sagt Tante Wiki jedenfalls


 
Das Problem ist nur, laut Onkel Taschenrechner, dass ich schon etwa mit 17 mit der Schule fertig sein werde, und nicht ein Jahr warten werde, m mich bei euch zu Bewerben, noch dazu mit der Möglichkeit, gar nicht genommen zu werden. Oder nehmt ihr 25 Jährige schon nicht mehr? Hmm vielleicht mach ich auch einfach ein Praktikum und danach eine Ausbildung zum Journalist in der Schweiz (also ein Volo), und ziehe danach nach Deutschland um bei einem Verlag entweder noch ein Prakti zu machen, oder dort freier Redakteur (oder sogar fest angstellt) zu sein... Jedenfalls Danke für die "Beratung"

Noch zu was ganz anderem, für den Podcast: Letztes Mal kam die Frage, wegen Strategiespielen auf IPhone&co, heute Morgen sah ich "Legionär" im App Store, scheint zwar nicht so gut zu sein, vielleicht ist es aber ein Vorbote auf gute Strategiespiele


----------



## DerHerm1988 (15. Januar 2012)

Kann auch 'BeyondPod' nur empfehlen.

Habe sogar zu einem ähnlichen Thema vor einigen Wochen mal einen Kommentar verfasst, welcher einige  RSS Feeds beeinhaltet, unter Anderem alle 'Wichtigen' Computek Podcasts. Einfach mal reinguggn wer möchte


----------



## Maddddinmit4d (15. Januar 2012)

Hab' auch mal wieder eine Frage: Wie findet ihr persönlich das Konzept der Assassin's Creed-Multiplayer? Uninteressantes Beiwerk, was zu wenig mit der Story verdrahtet ist, oder abwechlungsreiche Idee, da man seine Opfer nicht immer sofort erkennt und erstmal heraufinden muss, wen von denen da ich jetzt absteche? 

PS: Mir fällt ein, ich muss noch Danke sagen für den Preis vom Gewinnspiel...."Danke"


----------



## Enisra (15. Januar 2012)

Witt98 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, laut Onkel Taschenrechner, dass ich schon etwa mit 17 mit der Schule fertig sein werde, und nicht ein Jahr warten werde, m mich bei euch zu Bewerben, noch dazu mit der Möglichkeit, gar nicht genommen zu werden. Oder nehmt ihr 25 Jährige schon nicht mehr? Hmm vielleicht mach ich auch einfach ein Praktikum und danach eine Ausbildung zum Journalist in der Schweiz (also ein Volo), und ziehe danach nach Deutschland um bei einem Verlag entweder noch ein Prakti zu machen, oder dort freier Redakteur (oder sogar fest angstellt) zu sein... Jedenfalls Danke für die "Beratung"


 
mal ab davon das ich jetzt nicht wüsste, was es dir bringt das dich bei mir bewirbst, aber es gibt auch möglichkeiten ein Jahr durch z.B. ein freiwilliges, Soziales Jahr zu überbrücken


----------



## Starfox0200 (15. Januar 2012)

Hallihallo liebes Podcastteam,

Wie immer ein super Podcast! Weiter so! 
Hier sind meine Fragen:
1. Warum gibt es jetzt Final Fantasy 13 2? Ist das Spiel so schlecht, dass man kein Final Fantasy 14 daraus machen wollte?
2. Welches Spiel war eurer Meinung erste Klasse, wurde aber wegen mangelnder oder verfehlter PR niemals berühmt?
3. Welches Spiel war eurer Meinung eine katastrophe, wurde aber wegen guter PR trotzdem viel gekauft?
4. Was wisst ihr über Mass Effect 3?

Viele Grüße

 starfox0200


----------



## Bonkic (15. Januar 2012)

Starfox0200 schrieb:


> 1. Warum gibt es jetzt Final Fantasy 13 2? Ist das Spiel so schlecht, dass man kein Final Fantasy 14 daraus machen wollte?


 
weil es die geschichte von teil 13 fortsetzt.
teil 14 gibts im übrigen auch schon.


----------



## N7ghty (15. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> mal ab davon das ich jetzt nicht wüsste, was es dir bringt das dich bei mir bewirbst...


 You, Sir, just made my day


----------



## Enisra (15. Januar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> You, Sir, just made my day


 
naja, er antwortet mir und Antwortet und euchts mich so an als würde ich auch Volotariate vergeben, was soll ich da sonst noch drauf Antworten


----------



## Witt98 (15. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> mal ab davon das ich jetzt nicht wüsste, was es dir bringt das dich bei mir bewirbst, aber es gibt auch möglichkeiten ein Jahr durch z.B. ein freiwilliges, Soziales Jahr zu überbrücken



Haha DAS nennst du Bewerbungsgespräch?   ich hab mich ja nicht beworben, sondern nur meine Gedanken zu deiner Antwort geschrieben. Das mit dem Sozialen Jahr: Weisst du zufällig, ob man dabei von irgendwem Finanziell unterstützt wird? Es heisst ja FREIWILLIG. Also ein Jahr ohne Bezahlung? Naja...


----------



## N7ghty (15. Januar 2012)

Witt98 schrieb:


> Haha DAS nennst du Bewerbungsgespräch?   ich hab mich ja nicht beworben, sondern nur meine Gedanken zu deiner Antwort geschrieben. Das mit dem Sozialen Jahr: Weisst du zufällig, ob man dabei von irgendwem Finanziell unterstützt wird? Es heisst ja FREIWILLIG. Also ein Jahr ohne Bezahlung? Naja...


 Die Bezahlung ist etwas schlechter als beim Zivi, ca. 400-500 Euro im Monat und das FSJ kann man auch nur 6 Monate lang machen, wird trotzdem anerkannt.


----------



## Bronska (15. Januar 2012)

Witt98 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sozialen Jahr: Weisst du zufällig, ob man dabei von irgendwem Finanziell unterstützt wird? Es heisst ja FREIWILLIG. Also ein Jahr ohne Bezahlung? Naja...


 
Ein Freiwilliges Soziales Jahr wird durchaus vergütet. Wie viel hängt allerdings stark vom jeweiligen Träger ab. Was für dich auch noch interessant sein könnte, ist der Bundesfreiwilligendienst ("Nachfolger" vom Zivildienst). Dort ist das Gehalt oft höher, ca. 330 € (ich z.B. verdiene 375 €). Einfach mal bei Wikipedia nachschauen, da findest du auch weiterführende Links.


----------



## Rasputin79 (16. Januar 2012)

Zu dem Thema Podcast auf Android:
Hab selbst ein Windows Phone,.. und hab einen Link,.. mit dem Ich die Podcast´s auf das Telefon bekomme. Ich poste mal den Link,... ob das mit Android-Phones funktioniert, kann Ich euch leider nicht sagen. 

http://www.pcgames.de/podcast/pcgpodcast.xml

greetz
Rasputin


----------



## Witt98 (16. Januar 2012)

danke- mal schauen wies in drei Jahren aussieht


----------



## CNC3TWMW3TWS2SUM2ADH (16. Januar 2012)

Wann kommt der neue Podcast???


----------

